# Small Shop, Air Filteration and keeping warm



## tncraftsman (Oct 21, 2009)

The first cold snap is coming through my region and I'm looking for some ideas as how I can keep my shop warm. If you look at my profile, I've got a small 10×12 shop which doesn't have any mechanical air filtration. So far I've been keeping my doors open and fan on to keep the shop ventilated. With winter coming in and commissioned projects to make I'm looking for some ideas on keeping my shop warm.

Do you know if space heaters are safe in the shop? Also, will I need to put in air filtration before putting in a heating element? I know propane or kerosene is out because of the exposed elements. I have a small space heater in my home office which blows hot air.

I think that would be safe but want to know what the experts think.

Thanks!


----------



## RetiredCoastie (Sep 7, 2009)

The heater is an issue I'm trying to sort out myself, I'll probably go with NG radiant (most cost efficient to operate). I built an air filter for very little money. Here is the link, works great! I hope this helps.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/23971


----------



## gbvinc (Aug 6, 2007)

I use a Hot One® 240 volt heater mounted on the wall to keep me toasty. Should heat a shop the size of yours nicely. You can see it on the wall in the fourth photo of my workshop. The heating elements are sealed in, so no problem with dust, etc.


----------



## DannyBoy (Oct 26, 2007)

I keep my eyes open for a small, old wood stove. I'd love to keep one in the corner of my shop to use up wood scraps. The added benefit for me would be since my shop is in the basement, this would help heat the house a little.


----------



## Shamus (Nov 12, 2009)

A space heater should work if you can get enough BTU's for that space. And then there's the cost.
You mention "exposed elements" with kerosene and propane. I'm not sure I understand what your saying here? Is this because of paint or thinner your using or that your concerned about sawdust catching fire?

As mentioned above, I have a franklin stove that takes 20 minutes to get the shop up to 60 when it's 20 outside. I enjoy the morning's coffee waiting for it to heat up me and the shop. I'm heating 1200 SF.


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

I use a Modine Hot Dawg natural gas heater. Works great. I have a thermostat on it and usually leave the temp at about 50 degrees, but raise it to 55 or 60 when I work in there.


----------



## BlankMan (Mar 21, 2009)

I too use a wood stove in my shop. It's in the basement but like now with this cold snap (single digits, no digit the other night) it's down in the 50's there and that be a wee bit to chilly. I can handle mid 60's but not mid 50's.


----------



## russv (Sep 21, 2009)

come on, that's Tennesse. if i had your weather, i'd have my doors wide open year round. lol

seriously, in a mild temp area and a small shop area (120 sq ft), hang a small heater on the wall or from the ceiling so it doesn't take up space. turn it on 10 minutes before you start working. if you lived where it gets down to 0 degrees, then you might want to maintain a constant temp. keep it small and simple.

russv


----------



## flyingoak (Nov 21, 2009)

I use an oil filled heater. it works like a radiator. it has no exposed heating element which can cause problems not to mention smelling when the dust burns off. it has a thermostat and has an economy mode. i keep it on almost all winter. I use the lowest setting to keep the temp up to about 40 so the finishes stay warm and it heats the shop quickly Incidently my shop is 17 X16

you can pick them up a lowes for about $40


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I have a Lakewood oil filled electric radiator. It keeps my garage workshop nice and toasty (short sleeve, almost shirtless kind of warm) on the medium setting. They are dirt cheap, and don't take up much floor space.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

An Oil Filled Heater is my suggestion, I agree with the 2 posts above.


----------



## tncraftsman (Oct 21, 2009)

Oil might be the way to go. I have a small heater like the Hot One but doesn't crank out the heat. These are some great ideas


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Quartz halogen shop lights put out more heat than light. They won't get it toasty, but it might take the nip out of the air.


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

I use a Hotdawg also. Love it.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

While there are good suggestions here, we need to keep in mind the fact that tncraftsman only has 120 sq ft in his shop. Here in Gainesville the winter nights often slip down into the 30's or 40's. I use a small (about 1 ft sq) ceramic electric heater in my garage. It has both a HI and LO setting. This heater is extremely portable, and thus can be moved out of the way when necessary.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

My shop is about the same size as yours. Last year I installed a medium sized electric heater with a blower on it. It did pretty good, but doing a lot better since I've put up insulation. The insulation is a must. You guys may think it doesn't get cold in this part of the country, but let me tell you…........ it does!


----------



## tncraftsman (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks to those who have responded. Last weekend I picked up a $20 heater fan at Lowes. It's similar in design to The Hot One. So far it's worked out ok but might look into the oil filled heater.


----------

